# weatherproofing a stock trailer



## Sianora

friend has 4 horse CM stock trailer, she wants to put plexi glass down sides but where do you find the tracks that the plexi glass can slide on? and do you have any suggestions for the door area, plexi glass again?


----------



## kitten_Val

Just gonna repeat what I said in my own "trailer" thread... I talked to my trainer last week, and she suggested to use plywood instead of plexiglass. Basically make 2 holes and wrap it to the sides with the bungees. Same thing can be done with the half part of the door.


----------



## Sianora

Im thinking she wants the light hence the plexiglass idea....plywood would make trailer dark...


----------



## charlicata

You can get the tracks at most horse trailer dealers. You could probably order them online also.


----------



## Mingiz

you can also go to home depot ,or lowes and use window channels like for storm windows.That is what I did You can cut them to length...


----------



## churumbeque

J channel from the hardware store and rivit it on and a plastics company can cut it any size you want.


----------



## churumbeque

You could also drill some holes in the plexi and use plastic ties to keep them on.


----------



## Sianora

Thanks for the info guys!! very appreciated!


----------

